# Planning code/laws on a roaseary in the UK?



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm looking at setting up a roastery business and wondering if anyone can give me advice on the planning and legal sides of positioning a roaster. At current i believe one needs B8 planning use to put a roaster in a unit on a industrial park. I imagine there are heath/safety laws and others.

If anyone has any knowledge or experience on this topic i would love to hear from you.


----------

